# CAG/OGF Carp-In East Harbor State Park



## tpet96

*GFO/CAG Buckeye Lake Erie-NW Season Opener*
*East Harbor State Park*
*Port Clinton, Ohio*

*DATES:* 3PM April 16 til NOON April 18, 2004


*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:* 
Click This Link for East Harbor Information 
Here's an Overhead View to give you an idea of the layout.
Visit This Link for Photos of the Venue Areas (Courtesy of "Buckeye" Bob Bernowski from 2002)
Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations and to purchase your license OnLine! 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop.
Here is a Map of where we will be fishing

I will post directions to our fishing location at the rangers station at the entrance to the park. The directions will be placed on their bulletin board. If you are in doubt when arriving, call me, Shawn, at Cell: (419) 512-6644

*Listing of Motels in Area:*

*Super 8 Motel Port Clinton* 
1704 Perry St., State Route 2 to State Route 163 West 
Port Clinton OH 
US Tel: 419-734-4446 
Reservation: 1-800-800-8000
FAX: 419-734-4446

$38.70-$90 per night, depending on choice of rooms. 

Directions:North SR 53 South to SR 163 W to E Perry St. Hotel is on the leftSouth SR 53 North to Rt 2 East to Rt 163 (Port Clinton/Catawba Island Exit) Travel west on Rt 163, hotel is 1/2 mile on the left.East SR 2 West to Rt 163 West (Port Clinton/Catawba Island Exit) Travel West on 163, hotel is on the left.West I 80/90 East to Exit 91/6 (Port Clinton). Travel SR 53 Norht to Rt 2 East to the Port Clinton/Catawba Island Exit. Then travel east on 163. Hotel is 1/2 mile on right.Airport - Cleveland Take 480 West to 80-90 West to Exit 91/6. Then take SR 53 North to Rt 2 East to the Port Clinton/ Catawba Island Exit) Travel east on 163, hotel is on the left. 

*Best Western Port Clinton *
1734 East Perry Street 
Port Clinton OH 
US Tel: (419)734-2274 
Reservation: US/Canada toll free 800-780-7234
FAX: 419-734-2274 

$34.50-$98.00 per night, depending on choice of rooms. 

*Fairfield Inn by Marriott Port Clinton Ohio* 
3760 East State Road 
Port Clinton OH 
US Tel: 419-732-2434 
Reservation: 1-800-228-2800 

$50-$94.00 per night, depending on choice of rooms. 

Directions:the Ohio Turnpike: Take exit 6 for Route 53 North * Travel north on Route 53 for approximately seventeen miles to Route 2 East * Proceed east on Route 2 to the exit for Route 53 North: Hotel is on the right just off the exit 

*Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites *
PORT CLINTON-CATAWBA ISLAND 
50 N.E. Catawba Road 
Port Clinton OH 
US Tel: 1-419-7327322 
Reservation: 1-419-7327322
FAX: 1-419-7321919 

$42.50-$80.00 per night, depending on choice of rooms. 

A good place to book a room online is at http://www.worldweb.com Just do a search for Port Clinton, Ohio. You will get pretty good prices there (the quotes I gave you are from there). You might try http://www.priceline.com for Port Clinton Ohio. Sometimes Priceline gives GREAT rates (like 20 bucks/night...you name your price, and if the accept, you are booked). Only problem with that is if you book, you are stuck with it. No cancelling. At least with WorldWeb you can cancel. 

If you're interested in camping, rates are as follows: Non Electric- $16/night, Electric- $21-25/night. Feel free to conserve plots and share tents. For more information, call camp office at (419) 734-5857. There shouldn't be any problem getting a camp plot this early in the season. 

*Driving Directions: *

_From Cleveland, Ohio:_ Take State Route 2 West to State Route 269 North. Park is located on State Route 269.
_From Columbus, Ohio:_ Take State Route 23 to State Route 4. Go North on State Route 4 to State Route 2. Go West on State Route 2 to to State Route 269 North. Park is located on State Route 269. 
_From Cincinnati, Ohio:_ Take Route 75 North to S.R. 12 (at Findlay), go North/Northeast on S.R. 12 to S.R. 53 (at Fremont), North on S.R. 53 to S.R. 2, go east on S.R. 2 to S.R. 269 North. Park is located on State Route 269. 
_From Toledo, Ohio:_ Take S.R. 2 to S.R. 269 North. Park is located on State Route 269. 
_From Port Clinton, Ohio: _Go East on S.R. 163 to S.R. 269 North. Park is located on State Route 269. 

IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OR QUESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE, GIVE ME A RING ON MY CELL AT 419-512-6644. We will guide you in the rest of the way!

Night fishing is authorized, and brolly type shelters are permitted as long as they are completely open on 1 side. Depending on camping areas, you may have a 100 yard walk to the fishing area. Be prepared to haul your gear if this is necessary. Fish up to 25-30lbs are common this time of year in this area. This is a inlet bay of Lake Erie.

If you have any questions or are interested in attending please... email me at [email protected] or contact me via cellphone at (419) 512-6644. If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

SEE YOU ON THE BANK....


----------



## tpet96

Had a lengthy discussion with the rangers yesterday. They advised us that Brolly's ARE permitted while fishing, but the following MUST apply or we will be asked to take them down, and won't be permitted to use them there again:

1.) NO camping gear allowed in the brolly's (NO Heaters, Sleeping bags, pillows, etc. Lanterns and flashlights are permitted, and highly recommended)
2.) 1 side has to be completely open. No Bivvy's that are closed up.
3.) Absolutely NO sleeping while on that bank. According to them.......if you are sleeping then you are not fishing, but camping on the bank rather. And that is not permitted. You will be asked to leave, by the rangers, if you sleep on that bank.

Not my rules guys.....I just have to pass the info on to you...and try to abide by them. Thanks!

Shawn


----------



## flathunter

Never been much past columbus heading north from chillicothe, how do I find this place???


----------



## tpet96

_From Columbus, Ohio:_ Take 23N to I270-E Take State Route 23N off of 270 to State Route 4 N. Go North on State Route 4 to State Route 269. Turn left onto 269. Follow 269 through Bellevue, then through Castalia. 269 will cross SR 2. Go West (Left) on SR 2. Follow across the sandusky bay bridge. 1st exit (SR 269N) across the bridge.....take it. Follow 269N to the deadend into SR 163. Turn Right. At first traffic light, turn left. Park entrance will be about 1/2 mile up the road on the right hand side. Follow all the way back into the park until you see a shelter house on the right hand side. If you come to water, you have gone too far. Park at that shelter house, and walk through the campground. You will see where we are fishing.


----------



## PAYARA

ALL, 

i will make this offer again avalible to anyone interested
that is attending the event at E.Harbor this week end.

i still have one Fox Frontier rod pod for sale with
3 rod fixed buzz bars and a set of front and rear 
rod rests.its a totaly fishable as is ,fully adjustable set up .and is in great condidtion.its yours for $75.00  
a value of over $100,the pod alone will cost over $80 new.
PM if interested.


----------



## RiverRat

See ya All there!!!

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

I'm ready for what looks like a great weekend ahead...i'll be there from late evening friday until midday sunday if all goes as planned...and anyone who fishes with me knows i'm happy to see a forecast like that  .


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Payara, 
I PM'd ya.

Mitch


----------



## crappielooker

CW..i know..its your kind of weather..  im hopin the bees arent out in full force..
im looking to also try out my other invention this weekend..i'll call this devon avenue blend..if it works..


----------



## Fishman

i can only wonder what strange concoction crappielooker is creating this time......


----------



## catking

Hey guys and gals- So the weather looks ok? I'll be heading up to E.H. early Saturday morning. I've ben working on a new and improved secret weapon  Last year, 18.14 came form using these, but I've improved them (chick peas). We will see. "2004" CARPKING !!!


----------



## tpet96

Hey King. FYI......I have been skunked on chick peas 3 times this year up there. Haven't landed a fish yet on them this year up there. Think outside the box this year. hehe....its NICE living up north 

Hey 'looker......I'll give you a call here shortly. I want to drop some stuff off for you to take up. Not going to have the room. And, I want to know how to roast your "secret ingredient". I have 11 lbs of that crap here, and need to know how to roast it


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Not enough room ????

You got a pickup truck, what do you mean not enough room


----------



## catking

> I have been skunked on chick peas three times up there.............


 That my boy, is the diffrence between DA CARPKING !!! and a CARPKING wanna be  "2004" CARPKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat

Sean...yea i bet its going to be a tight squeeze in that big tent of his for the both of us..all his junk and all my junk, we'll need another tent just for us to sleep in..lol.
I know i'll be packed to the limit too, if my darn Reese hitch doesnt come by thursday evening, im gonna have to put my SR. cart in the SUV with me and my gear...wont be fun!!!

Well ya guys talking baits and such, i sure hope some of ya bring some good stuff, your going to need every trick in your book..i know i'll have what i need to catch on...will you????????

See ya in 2 days gents,
Scott


----------



## catking

So you are coming up also Scott?This gets better everytime I check in on the carp pages  Hey, be nice to see you again. Been a long time. CATKING


----------



## RiverRat

Yes Sir, i'll be there..going to room with Shawn.

Im going to try to make atleast 3/4 of the Fish-Ins this year, last year was bad because i worked a lot of over-time.
Yea will be great to see everyone that couldnt make the Boilie/Video day too. Should be a packed house and a ton of fun.

See you and CW there.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Are any of you guys bringing TWO-WAY radios to keep intouch with others spread around the bay??
I'll have mine with me just incase others bring theres too.

Scott


----------



## tpet96

TWO WAY RADIOS.....

Channel 2


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Welcome River Rat, I think I figured out who you are and yes you and Shawn sharing the same tent could be a bad thing. Which one of you guys will be bringing the U-Haul  We may need to get an archway built over your guy's camp with the name TackleTart Alley written on it. 

I should be talking though, I showed up last year with a 5 gallon bucket full of bait and gear and two fishing poles, this year I will be filling up that SUV with all kinds of stuff I couldn't even of dreamed of last year. 

By the way Shawn, I should have plenty of room for the propane tanks so don't worry about that on your end, also will you need me to bring some peanut oil for the wings ?


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

I am not Camping up there but if any of you Guys need to borrow a tent...i have a good one. No sweat.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96

Miso,

Good thing you posted that. If you have peanut oil, bring it. I do not....and it slipped my mind. I would have left without it. LOL.  I have you covered on the fryer and pans.

As for room in the tent....I dont' think we will have much of a problem up there. LOL. I plan to keep a bulk of my stuff in my truck. My brolly and chair will remain on the bank all weekend.


----------



## crappielooker

i look outside and wondering to myself......................................
IS IT FRIDAY YET??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..    
maan..im dying to fish..may hit the local holes today..just to ease my pain..


----------



## catking

Any of you guys heard the latest on the weather in that area? Just keping an eye out on it. Winds? CATKING.


----------



## PAYARA

from the look of things i should be up at the
harbor early friday morning,setting up and fishing.
hopefully  i hope the netters take the week end
off.


----------



## catking

Lets hope so Payara. I'll be leaving Friday evening, and stay over somewhere and arrive early Saturday. But I might make it to Port Clinton by late Friday night, and stop in to see all you guys. Don't know yet. CATKING.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

See y'all there...be there sometime early friday afternoon...weather's still looking good.


----------



## tpet96

Ak, did you dump that chum out in Bucyrus?


----------



## crappielooker

yup..its in there..that water looks like chocolate milk..but i did fish it about an hour..


----------



## crappielooker

I hope you guys like shrimp...i got waaaay too much in the soup..


----------



## tpet96

Hey Gang......keep yoru eyes peeled tomorrow for the write up! Have too much stuff to do right now to get it done  Great weekened all!


----------

